# Zahl zerlegen und Rückwärts als String ausgeben



## chrome1000 (3. Nov 2016)

bin bei der Aufgabe vollkommen überfordert. Weiß nicht was ich jetzt machen soll


----------



## chrome1000 (3. Nov 2016)

Also wie man eine Zahl einließt weiß ich aber wie zerlege ich es mit einer whileschleife/switch ?


----------



## VfL_Freak (3. Nov 2016)

Moin,


chrome1000 hat gesagt.:


> Weiß nicht was ich jetzt machen soll


Hast Du denn gar keinen Ansatz ?? 

Da wir Deinen Kenntnisstand nicht kennen, wird es vermutlich schwierig!
Fertigen Code wirst Du hier kaum bekommen  
allenfalls hier http://www.java-forum.org/forum/hausaufgaben.34/
oder hier http://www.java-forum.org/forum/private-stellangebote-und-stellensuche-von-usern.97/

Sonsten fang mal schrittweise an:
- erstelle ein Grundgerüst für ein Programm
- lese die Zahl ein 
- wandele die einzelnen Ziffern in einen String um
- gib sie in umgekehrter Reihenfolge aus

Du kannst jeden einzelnen Schritt dann ja hier posten und dazu Fragen stellen 

Gruß Klaus


----------



## VfL_Freak (3. Nov 2016)

Moin,


chrome1000 hat gesagt.:


> Also wie man eine Zahl einließt weiß ich aber wie zerlege ich es mit einer whileschleife/switch ?


mit der WHILE-Schleife kannst Du ziogffernweise durch die Zahl laufen!
per SWITCH/CASE kannst Du dann so was prüfen wie bswp.
CASE 2: String ausgabe = "zwei"

Zumindest vermute ich, dass das gemeint ist!

Gruß Klaus


----------



## JStein52 (3. Nov 2016)

Also die letzte Ziffer einer Zahl bekommst du mit:


```
letzteZiffer = zahl%10;
```
und mit der switch-Anweisung prüfst du was das für eine Ziffer ist und gibst den entsprechnden Text aus:


```
switch (letzteZiffer) {
  case 0: System.out.println("null ";
                break;
  case 1: usw.....
```

und die letzte Ziffer einer Zahl schneidest du ab indem du sie durch 10 dividierst.
Und das ganze machst du nun in einer Schleife.


----------



## VfL_Freak (3. Nov 2016)

ok, auch 'ne Idee


----------

